# Does ear size change?



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, so I'm looking at a yearling Welsh D (most likely, he's going to be a borderline height). Anyhow, one of my concerns with him is that he has really large ears. I know it doesn't really make a difference in the horse, but I'm really wanting to buy the closest thing to my "ideal" Welsh, and I really love the small pony ears. So I was just wondering if there is any chance that he might grow into these ears? I don't have a lot of exposure to young horses, and while I don't think ears grow at a different rate than his head, I figured I might as well ask.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

While they might fit his head somewhat better as he grows, I believe he will always have fairly tall ears and certainly never have tiny pony ears. Cute face nevertheless.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Isn't it obvious?! He's a donkey :rofl:
Anyway, back to it. He'll most likely always have pretty big ears, but he might grow into them a bit more.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He has big ears and they'll continue to grow along with the rest of his body so no, he's never going to have small, pony like ears. 

I think he's quite handsome, and him having larger ears than the ideal would never put me off a horse as long as they were suitable in every other way.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, he might grow into them a little but they'll likely always be at about that proportion to his head. My filly has GIANT ears for her breed but I think it just makes her all the cuter. I'd say the same for that colt, and if I remember right he's a very nicely put together little animal. I wouldn't bypass him for his ears at all.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

His ears will never be small, like others have said, but he will likely grow into them. If he is a nice colt, which just from this pic it looks like it, than I would not let ear size at all be a factor. If you can, look at his parents and you should be able to tell what he mature to be. If they have mule ears, then you probably won't get lucky. My filly was born with her dam's ears and has a similar face, so I wouldn't think her big ears would get any smaller.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, I love big ears <3 I just love ears


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

crazy how that happens


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I found some pictures of his half brother (same dam) today.









Where did these ears go? The chestnut's sire has fairly small ears, the dam, slightly larger, but apparently one colt got no ear height from her, and the other got a double dose!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I am an "ear freak" and when looking at a horse, I can't get past the ears. If I feel like the ears greet me at the gate a full second before the rest of the horse, I pass. 

I had a mare with big ears, and she passed them on.....GREAT babies otherwise but big ears........ech. 



















These are my kind of ears:


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, I like tiny little cute ears perched on top of the head, on a clydesdale, welsh, or anything else. Ears are not a make or break point for me, just a preference. My Shire mare also has massive ears. I guess they fit her body, but after working so long with a Clyde with very small ears, hers strike me as too large.


----------

